# Boas Festas



## mocha (23 Dez 2009 às 15:01)

Boas a todos, espero que não se importem de abrir o topico mas quero desejar a todos um feliz natal e um grande ano de 2010, são os meus votos para esta comunidade espetacular. Que assim continue por muito tempo
(agora algo mais personalizado abrir o link )
BJos e Abraços 
Mocha

http://elfyourself.jibjab.com/view/LIHQDBJ6eZSP9BdO3IQd


----------



## vitamos (23 Dez 2009 às 15:35)

Como vou estar ausente até ao dia 28 aproveito para desejar desde já um Feliz Natal, com tudo de bom, a todos vós!


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (23 Dez 2009 às 15:35)

mocha disse:


> Boas a todos, espero que não se importem de abrir o topico mas quero desejar a todos um feliz natal e um grande ano de 2010, são os meus votos para esta comunidade espetacular. Que assim continue por muito tempo
> (agora algo mais personalizado abrir o link )
> BJos e Abraços
> Mocha
> ...



Feliz Natal também para ti Mocha! Assim como para todos os membros aqui do forum. Também desejo um grande 2010 com muita neve á mistura

Com um grande abraço para todos

miguelminhoto


----------



## filipept (23 Dez 2009 às 15:44)

Um Santo Natal e um Feliz 2010 para todos.

Mocha já podes abrir uma loja com a quantidade de merchandise que já tens


----------



## MSantos (23 Dez 2009 às 17:31)

Feliz Natal a todos os Membros e visitantes do MetoPT


----------



## Nuno_1010 (23 Dez 2009 às 18:06)

http://www.dancingsantacard.com/?santa=2174393


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Dez 2009 às 19:12)

Bom Natal pessoal


----------



## RMira (23 Dez 2009 às 21:16)

Queria desejar a todos um Santo e feliz Natal e um grande 2010...


----------



## algarvio1980 (23 Dez 2009 às 22:23)

Desejo a todos um excelente natal, na companhia daqueles que lhes são queridos. Feliz Natal. Abraços a todos.


----------



## Iceberg (23 Dez 2009 às 23:45)

Também não quero deixar de desejar a todos os membros deste nosso querido forum, um SANTO E FELIZ NATAL em família e um fantástico 2010, com muitos eventos meteorológicos interessantes !


----------



## Gilmet (23 Dez 2009 às 23:57)

Um Santo Natal e um Exuberante Ano Novo é o que a todos desejo, _caríssimos_ ! 


_À moda do Gil_, vai assim.


----------



## Aristocrata (24 Dez 2009 às 00:14)

Um SANTO E FELIZ NATAL para todos vós e para a vossa família


----------



## Hazores (24 Dez 2009 às 10:29)

bom dia,

Que todos os membros deste fantástico forum tenham um Santo e Feliz NATAL e que no Ano de 2010 todos os vossos desejos se concretizem são os desejos deste ilhéu terceiranse,

Hazores


----------



## Snifa (24 Dez 2009 às 11:16)

Bom Natal para todos os administradores, membros, e visitantes deste forum..


----------



## mr. phillip (24 Dez 2009 às 13:21)

Um Feliz Natal a todos os meteoloucos deste fórum e a todos os que nos visitam!!!!


----------



## ecobcg (24 Dez 2009 às 16:31)

Deixo aqui os meus Votos de um Feliz Natal para TODOS!!! Tudo de bom, muita saúde e felicidade!!!


----------



## Vince (24 Dez 2009 às 18:11)

Feliz Natal e Boas Festas a todos vocês e respectivas famílias e amigos !


----------



## jpmartins (24 Dez 2009 às 18:36)

Bom Natal para todos!


----------



## ACalado (24 Dez 2009 às 19:16)

Bom natal a todos os membros do forum e respectivas famílias


----------



## Z13 (24 Dez 2009 às 19:35)

*boas festas!!!*


----------



## João Soares (24 Dez 2009 às 19:39)

Feliz Natal a todos os foristas!!


----------



## Chasing Thunder (24 Dez 2009 às 19:43)

OH OH OH Feliz natal a toda esta comunidade e as suas familias, que este natal seja repleto de muita alegria paz e saude


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Dez 2009 às 19:47)

Boas Festas a toda familia Meteopt e visitantes .


----------



## AnDré (24 Dez 2009 às 19:48)

Já cheira a batatas cozidas, bacalhau cozido, couves cozidas... 

Será que não podemos saltar já para as filhoses, fatias douradas, sonhos, aletria, arroz doce, musse, baba de camelo, frutos secos, chocolates...?!

Uma boa ceia de Natal para todos!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (24 Dez 2009 às 20:06)

AnDré disse:


> Será que não podemos saltar já para as filhoses, fatias douradas, sonhos, aletria, arroz doce, musse, baba de camelo, frutos secos, chocolates...?!



Força. Vá, ninguém vê... 

Boas festas a todos e também a quem nos visita. 

E já agora, também um grande 2010.


----------



## JoãoPT (24 Dez 2009 às 21:26)

Boas festas a todos os membros desta grande comunidade, e também um grande 2010 !


----------



## Brunomc (24 Dez 2009 às 22:01)

Boas Festas para todos os membros do Forum


----------



## ajrebelo (24 Dez 2009 às 22:23)

BOAS FESTAS 

A todos um bom nataaaaaal  Desejo a todos um feliz natal junto dos mais queridos. 

UM FORTE ABRAÇO


----------



## Nuno (24 Dez 2009 às 22:35)

Um grande e bom Natal para todos, tudo de bom, muita saúde e muita alegria, bem haja a todos. Boas festas pessoal


----------



## ac_cernax (24 Dez 2009 às 23:09)

Votos de um *Feliz Natal* e um *Excelente 2010*.






Um grande abraço a todos!​


----------



## actioman (25 Dez 2009 às 13:07)

Bom dia!

Um Feliz e Santo Natal para toda a comunidade do MeteoPT, visitantes e vossos entes queridos!
E que a meteorologia, nos traga fenómenos únicos para o nosso querido Portugal (ao gosto de todos e cada um de nós), mas sem afectar vidas e bens pessoais.







Um abraço a todos!


----------



## Madragoa (25 Dez 2009 às 13:15)

Feliz Natal,a todos e as suas famílias

São os meus sinceros votos,Boas Festas.

Cumprimentos


----------



## Gerofil (25 Dez 2009 às 16:42)

*Votos de um Santo Natal e de Boas Festas.*

​


----------



## iceworld (25 Dez 2009 às 17:05)

Desejo um feliz Natal a todos!!


----------



## Veterano (26 Dez 2009 às 20:43)

Algo atrasado, mas cá ficam os meus sinceros votos de Boas Festas.


----------



## joseoliveira (26 Dez 2009 às 21:01)

O que posso desejar para *2010*?

No mínimo o mesmo que em anos anteriores, acima de tudo saúde para poder fazer tudo e mais alguma coisa, alguns euros apenas para o que preciso, que os amigos não fechem as suas portas o que já fico contente se deixarem uma janela aberta, menos apatia e mais empatia, enfim...

Que pelo menos estes desejos sejam extensíveis a todos que por aqui passam uma porção das suas vidas e de alguma forma contribuamos para uma sociedade um pouco mais civilizada.

*Um excelente 2010 para todos os meteoloucos*...


----------



## AndréFrade (26 Dez 2009 às 21:02)

*B**o**a**s *f*e**s**t**a**s* *a todos e* *feliz 2010.*


----------



## Liliana15 (28 Dez 2009 às 18:51)

Ola boa tarde pessoal... 

Um bom ano 2010 para todos....


----------



## Brigantia (29 Dez 2009 às 11:37)

Espero que todos tenham passado um bom Natal e desejo uma óptimo 2010 para todos, se possível com muitos eventos meteorologicos


----------



## nogueirareis (29 Dez 2009 às 21:29)

Boas entradas para todos em 2010 e sempre com o pé direito .


----------



## vitamos (30 Dez 2009 às 13:09)

Votos de um excelente 2010 cheio de sucessos para todos vós e, claro, para o MeteoPT. 

Até para o ano!


----------



## Teles (30 Dez 2009 às 22:30)

Ora então cá vai 
Desejo que o ano de 2010 seja como vós todos o desejais ,quer em dinheiro , saúde , paz alegria  e que TRAGA MELHORES ACONTECIMENTOS METEOROLÓGICOS

Um feliz ano novo para todos e continuação de festas felizes


----------



## Rog (30 Dez 2009 às 23:52)

Votos de um bom 2010 a todos


----------



## Veterano (31 Dez 2009 às 09:10)

Um bom ano de 2010 para todos, que nos traga motivos de alegria.


----------



## Mjhb (31 Dez 2009 às 10:05)

Os meus desejos de boas festas e boas entradas no Novo Ano de 2010...

Por favor, tenham cuidado nas estradas, antes chegar um pouco mais atrasado que não chegar...


----------



## Ana M (31 Dez 2009 às 11:48)

Desejo a todos os Membros desta comunidade um excelente 2010!


----------



## Mário Barros (31 Dez 2009 às 13:23)

Bom 2010 pessoal muitas trovoadas e nevões pra todos


----------



## algarvio1980 (31 Dez 2009 às 14:37)

Haja paz, haja alegria,
Vai começar um ano novo,
Haja muita meteorologia
Na alma do nosso povo.

                                                                                     Desde o Sul até ao Norte
Vamos todos caminhar
Por essa estrada da sorte
Doze meses sem parar.

Tenho plena convicção
Que este ano dois mil e dez
Não terá para a Nação
O sabor que a Natureza fez.

Não sustentem ideias falsas
Porque eu, até pressinto,
Para não perder as calças
Temos que apertar o cinto.

Cada vez mais baralhado
O povo até se acostuma
Mas o Zé, esse coitado,
Não acha graça nenhuma.

Ao METEOPT
Mando a minha saudação,
Doze meses de alegria,
Muito amor no coração. 

Mesmo que o ano seja rude
E nos traga algum transtorno,
Que Deus nos dê muita saúde
Alegria... e muita água no forno.

Feliz Ano Novo a todos, e que 2010 seja igual a Dezembro de 2009 em termos de chuva no Algarve.

Bom Ano a todos!! Abraços aos meninos e beijinhos às meninas.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Dez 2009 às 16:12)

Bom ano de 2010 a toda comunidade Meteopt .
Muitas Borracas Atlânticas com algumas Siberianas pelo meio .


----------



## MSantos (31 Dez 2009 às 17:40)

Desejo a toda esta fantastica comunidade um optimo 2010


----------



## miguel (31 Dez 2009 às 17:47)

Um óptimo 2010 a todos


----------



## iceworld (31 Dez 2009 às 18:35)

A todos um óptimo ano de 2010.


----------



## Vince (31 Dez 2009 às 22:21)

Boas entradas a todos


----------



## Knyght (1 Jan 2010 às 01:50)

Feliz ano novo a todos os utilizadores do site. Mas como tem de estar alguém a trabalhar para os demais terem uma noite cheia de festa cá estou eu


----------



## Teles (31 Dez 2010 às 14:48)

Desejo a todos um feliz


----------



## MSantos (31 Dez 2010 às 14:51)

Boas entradas em 2011 para todos os membros e visitantes do MeteoPT


----------



## ACalado (31 Dez 2010 às 15:17)

Boas Entradas a todos!!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Dez 2010 às 15:35)

Bom ano de 2011 a toda comunidade MeteoPT e visitantes .


----------



## mr. phillip (31 Dez 2010 às 16:10)

Boas entradas a todos e um bom 2011!!!


----------



## Paulo H (31 Dez 2010 às 16:12)

Boas saídas e boas entradas!  Que tenham um excelente 2011!


----------



## Meteo Caldas (31 Dez 2010 às 16:18)

Boas entradas a Todos os Membros e Visitantes do Forum  

Que seja um Grande 2011 é o que se espera 

Até para o Ano


----------



## Aristocrata (31 Dez 2010 às 16:39)

Obrigado pela parte que me toca...

*FELIZ ANO NOVO!* Que possa corresponder aos desejos de cada um


----------



## Veterano (31 Dez 2010 às 17:17)

Que o próximo ano de 2011 corresponda aos nossos anseios, com muita felicidade.


----------



## miguel (31 Dez 2010 às 17:20)

Um excelente 2011 para todos recheado de coisas boas e com muitos eventos meteorológicos sem provocarem problemas de mais


----------



## N_Fig (31 Dez 2010 às 17:46)

Desejo um feliz 2011 a todos sem exceção, com boas entradas e com muita saúde.


----------



## DRC (31 Dez 2010 às 17:51)

VOTOS DE BOM ANO DE 2011!


----------



## jorge1990 (31 Dez 2010 às 17:53)

Desejo a todos (membros e visitantes) um FELIZ ANO NOVO 2011 com muita paz, saúde e que seja um ano repleto de coisas boas.

BOM ANO!!!!!


----------



## João Soares (31 Dez 2010 às 18:16)

Boas Entradas! 

Que 2011 vós traga tudo de bom.


----------



## AndréFrade (31 Dez 2010 às 18:53)

Boas festas a todos !


----------



## actioman (31 Dez 2010 às 20:27)

A todos um *GRANDE ANO 2011 !*
Cheio de saúde, sucesso e muita felicidade!
E já agora que NEVE , troveje , saraive , diluvie  e haja calor  a gosto de todos nós! Mas sem danos e prejuízos! 

Um grande abraço e umas excelentes entradas amigos!


----------



## SpiderVV (31 Dez 2010 às 21:21)

actioman disse:


> E já agora que NEVE


Infelizmente, caro Alentejano (), a neve no dia 11 (11/1/11) como manda a lenda parece ser impossível por estas planícies de acordo com as previsões.

Um bom ano 2011 a todos.


----------



## AnDré (31 Dez 2010 às 21:24)

2010 foi um ano _meteorologicamente_ muito bom.
E isso reflectiu-se no dia-a-dia do fórum.
E isso deve-se a todos nós.

Que 2011 seja mais e melhor! 

Último pôr-do-sol deste ano, às 17:28, desde o Cabo de São Vicente.


----------

